# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Befund nach OP

## Ulli68

Guten Morgen

Frisch von der OP (da Vinci) wieder zu Hause. Soweit alles gut verlaufen. Kontinenz im Grunde von Anfang voll wieder da. Bei der Erektion rührt sich auch schon wieder was.
Vor der OP habe ich mit dem Nomogram Rechner beschäftigt. Im Grunde hatte ich mit einem Upgrade auf GS7a gerechnet, und wäre dann damit ganz zuversichtlich. 
Hier nochmal die Biopsie Daten.
Ergebnis Biopsie
12 Stanzen Standardverteilung
1x positiv apical lateral links 15% infiltriert
cT1
Gleason 3+3=6
Adenokarzinom
Who Gruppe 1
Kein Ergebnis bei TRUS oder DRU
Prostata vol Anfang Juni 32 ml
Bei Biopsie 30 ml

CT und Szintigramm 07/08.08 ohne Befund

Der (vorläufige ) medizinische Bericht OP wie folgt:
pT3a pNo (0/18) L0 V0 Pn1 R0 GS 6 ISUP Grade 1
Therapieempfehlung vom KH uroonkologische Kontrolle (was heisst das?? PSA Verlaufskontrolle ???).


Zur Ergänzung von mir:
Schnellschnitt war an einer Stelle vom Pathologen nicht beurteilbar. Deshalb Nachschnitt, der dann Befundfrei war. Ich weiss nicht ob die Probe des ersten Schnellschnittes auch in der Nachuntersuchung nicht beurteilt werden konnte. Auf jeden Fall der Rest und Nachschnitt R 0

Erst war der Schock wg. T3a (& Pn1 [dazu habe ich nur rudimentäres gefunden, z.B. im Ersten Rat]) gross, beim Eingeben in den Rechner wurde sogar eine bessere Prognose als ein alleiniges Upgrade  auf 7a ausgegeben.
Gespräch mit Uro folgt natürlich, sobald er den kompletten Bericht vorliegen hat.

Irgendwelche Anmerkungen von euch was die weitere Behandlung und/oder Kontrolle anbelangt?

VG

Ulli

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Ulli,

das ist ja super gelaufen bei Dir! Jetzt ist erst mal Erholung angesagt.

Ich vermute mal, dass bei Dir jetzt 1 Jahr lang nur noch vierteljährlich PSA, Tastuntersuchung und Sonographie gemacht wird. Wenn dann alles gut ist, vielleicht halbjährlich und dann immer größere Abstände.

LG Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Wenn die Prostata entfernt wurde, halte ich eine Tastuntersuchung für überflüssig. Auch die Sonographie ergibt keinen Sinn. Metastasen, die nur mit einem PSMA PET/CT zu erkennen sind findet man nicht per Sonographie.

----------


## spertel

Hallo Ulli...

Zunächst einmal beglückwünsche ich dich, dass du die Angelegenheit so schnell wie möglich hinter dich gebracht hast.
Wie du siehst war es allerhöchste Eisenbahn.....

Ich erinnere dich an die unsäglichen Empfehlungen,die du hier erhalten hast, alles nachzulesen in deinem eingangs erstellten Thema "Auf ins Gefecht...".

Es ist teilweise unglaublich, mit welcher Dreistigkeit hier Neubetroffene auf die falsche Fährte geschickt werden.
Du bist erst 51 Jahre alt, und nun stelle dir vor, du hättest diese Ratschläge befolgt.

Ich kann nur alle Mitleser auffordern, Ullis Geschichte genauestens zu studieren, um sich anschließend ein Urteil zu bilden, ob man sich als Neubetroffener hier Rat einholen möchte.

Viele Urologen liegen durchaus richtig, wenn sie vor diesen Hobby-Urologen hier warnen....

Gruß  aus Asien....

----------


## lutzi007

> Wenn die Prostata entfernt wurde, halte ich eine Tastuntersuchung für überflüssig. Auch die Sonographie ergibt keinen Sinn. Metastasen, die nur mit einem PSMA PET/CT zu erkennen sind findet man nicht per Sonographie.


Georg, das wird bei mir alle 3 Monate sehr gründlich gemacht. Und dann erhalte ich ja auch noch die 3-Monatsspritze.
Oder ist mein Urologe einfach nur sehr geschäftstüchtig?  :L&auml;cheln: 
Aber schaden kann es ja nicht (mit Ausnahme der TK)  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lg Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

spertel,
also... diesen Einlauf haben wir hier alle eigentlich nicht verdient!
Wir meinen es doch nur gut mit den Ratsuchenden  :L&auml;cheln: 
So ist das in einem Forum. Da prallen auch mal unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinander.
Für fachkundigen Rat sind natürlich in erster Linie die behandelnden Ärzte, Tumor-Board usw. zuständig.
LG Lutz

----------


## spertel

Die Sonographie ist sehr wohl sinnvoll, da diese der Kontrolle der harnableitenden Organe (Blase) und der Anostomose dient.
Eine vierteljährliche PSA-Kontrolle ist hier ausreichend.

Auch hier gibt es Fälle von "pT3a" und R1", die selbst nach Jahren noch ohne Rezidiv sind.(Wassermann).

Ich drücke dir die Daumen....

----------


## MartinWK

Uli, erstmal den endgültigen Befund abwarten. T3a kann heißen: Durchbruch des Tumors durch die Prostatakapsel oder mikroskopische Infiltration des Harnblasenhalses. Was nun wiederum ohne Gespräch mit dem Operateur nicht ohne Weiteres zu verstehen ist, denn die Kapsel ist ja eine "Pseudokapsel". Was er zuerst herausgeschnitten hat, war das, was der Operateur aus Erfahrung für die Kapsel hält, wenn er nach Schnellschnitt nachschneidet, wird das zu T3a. Die Überschreitung könnte am Apex gewesen sein.
Mit den vorläufigen Daten 12% Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit innerhalb 10 Jahren, 99% Überleben nach 15 Jahren   https://www.mskcc.org/nomograms/prostate/post_op
Ein 7a ergäbe 15% Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit.
pPn1 ist ein bißchen ungünstiger als pPn0.
Legt man PSA 13 statt 8 zugrunde, kommen 29% Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit heraus, und der T3a ist dann ungünstiger als ein T2 bei Gleason 7a. Da sieht man die Grenzen der Prognosen.

@spertel: ...fühle mich *nicht* angesprochen.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Reinhard,

damit die Leser Ullis thread sofort anklicken können: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...279#post117279

Gruß nach Asien

Harald

----------


## skipper

Hallo Ulli,
mit diesem Ergebnis hast du gute Chancen geheilt zu sein, und falls nicht, noch viele Optionen. Gut das du damals nicht auf diese Empfehlungen : "Du kannst Dich auch ohne Gefahr in fünf Jahren oder später operieren lassen." gehört hast.  pt3a hätte das nicht gutiert!
Alles Gute
Skipper

----------


## MartinWK

Skipper, der pT3a ist hier nicht der Risikofaktor für Progression, sondern der G6 pN0 L0 R0, von den Ärzten mit ISUP Grad 1 bewertet. Der hätte sich in den nächsten 5 Jahren sehr langsam entwickelt.
 pT3a und Pn1 bedeuten erhöhtes Risiko aufgrund nicht wegoperierter Krebszellen, so daß trotz Operation das Rezidiv eintritt. Dann hätte die "radikale" Operation ihr Ziel verfehlt.
Aber Vorsicht: wir hatten hier schon Fälle, wo der endgültige pathologische Befund deutlich schlechter gewesen ist.

----------


## spertel

#11 muss man nicht wirklich verstehen, oder ??

"pt3a" ist nicht der Risikofaktor für Progression........         und dann"pt3a und Pn1" bedeuten erhöhtes Risiko ??????

Ich wünschte, Daniel Schmidt würde das lesen...

@Harald
Danke für deine hilfreiche Unterstützung !

@Skipper
Super Verlauf und vielen Dank für deine netten Worte an anderer Stelle. :Blinzeln: ))

Gute Nacht

----------


## Ulli68

> Legt man PSA 13 statt 8 zugrunde, kommen 29% Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit heraus, und der T3a ist dann ungünstiger als ein T2 bei Gleason 7a. Da sieht man die Grenzen der Prognosen.


Die 29% hast du dann mit 7a und T3a gerechnet. Mit meinem GS 6 sind es 15% (bei PSA 13). Der T2 mit 7a wäre  19% (mit PSA 8 15%)
Würde mir schon (nicht für mich), aber für andere die beim Eingeben der Daten nicht so firm sind, genaueres hinschauen wünschen, wenn man solche Wahrscheinlichkeiten kund tut.

----------


## Georg_

Spertel,

Ulli erfüllte die Voraussetzungen für eine aktive Überwachung gemäß der Leitlinie (5.8). Der Arzt hätte sich leitliniengerecht verhalten, wenn er seinen Patienten entsprechend informiert hätte (5.7). Die Teilnehmer im Forum haben sich also leitliniengerecht verhalten und keine unsäglichen Empfehlungen abgegeben.

Ich weise außerdem auf die ProtecT Studie hin, die festgestellt hat, dass es bei niedrigem Risiko innerhalb von 10 Jahren keinen Unterschied macht, ob man sich operieren oder bestrahlen lässt oder einfach abwartet. Daher habe ich geschrieben, man könne noch fünf Jahre abwarten. Es war also nicht höchste Eisenbahn, zumindest halte ich 10 Jahre nicht dafür: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ProtecT-Studie

Wie Du schreibst soll man sich im Forum keinen Rat einholen. Also sollen wir hier grundsätzlich empfehlen, das zu tun was der Arzt sagt. Das ist ja auch immer das Beste, egal welcher Arzt es ist.

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Mir gefällt es besser, gut informiert zu sein und auch kritisch zu hinterfragen, was Arzt/Ärztin so vorschlagen. Ich habe es auch schon in einem anderen Krankheitsfeld erlebt, dass zwei Ärzte Gegenteiliges vorschlugen.
In Foren kann man sich sehr gut informieren, aber man muss filtern, genau wie wenn man allgemein im Internet sucht.
Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Lutz,

am 2.3.2000 schrieb mein damaliger Hausarzt nach einer Totaluntersuchung: Die durchgeführte Krebsvorsorge ergab eine kleine flache Prostata, die Tumormarker CEA mit 19.9 und PSA mit 6.4 wären unauffällig. Man wusste es wohl nicht besser, sonst hätte man mich bei einem PSA-Wert von 6.4 ng/ml wohl warnen müssen.

Am 5.10.2001 stellte dann ein Professor bei einem PSA von 13.80 ng/ml fest, dass bei mir wohl ein bösartiger Prostatatumor vorliegen könnte.

Bei einem Treffen der SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar erfuhr ich dann, was ich für Möglichkeiten hätte, dem Tumor zu Leibe zu rücken. Ich wurde ein mündiger Patient.

Meine PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Gruß Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Ulli, du hast recht, 29% wäre 7a mit T3a. Der T3a mit Gleason 6 ist also auch günstiger als der 7a. Tut mir leid!

----------


## lutzi007

Harald,

ja, manchmal kann man sich nur noch wundern. Auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich, die Augen offen zu halten.
Dazu leistest Du, wie viele Andere auch, hier im Forum vorbildliche Aufklärungsarbeit.

Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

@spertel: Ich führe keine Privatfehden.
Zur Sache: Pn1 ist dieser Metastudie zufolge ein unabhängiger prognostischer Faktor für biochemisches Rezidiv:
https://bmcurol.biomedcentral.com/ar...894-018-0319-6
"This study suggests that the presence of PNI by histopathology is  associated with higher risk of BCR in PCa following RP or RT, and could  serve as an independent prognostic factor in patients with PCa."
Auch wenn einzelne Studien zu einem anderen Ergebnis kamen (z.B. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4439219/ ) ist es dort eng verbunden mit dem pT-Staging, und pT3 bedeutet nun mal höheres Risiko.

----------


## lutzi007

Pn1, verdammt, das hab ich ja auch!

Ulli, mach Dir trotzdem nicht so viel Sorgen. Im Vergleich mit Dir habe ich den High-Score und dürfte viel, viel eher als Du ein BCR erleben.
Aber darauf möchte ich gerne verzichten. Vielleicht kann das auch noch um Jahrzehnte verschoben werden🤔

Lutz

----------


## spertel

Das habe ich so nicht formuliert, Georg !

Ich schrieb von "Neubetroffenen".....und dies ganz bewusst !

Deine ausführlichen Informationen zur Hormontherapie und Bildgebung sind äußerst interessant und hilfreich.
Bei deiner Kompetenz hier ist mir diese Leichtfertig eigentlich nicht zu erklären.

Ulli hat's nun hinter sich gebracht, wir sollten es nun dabei belassen...

LG

----------


## Berema

Hallo Ulli,

Glückwunsch zur überstandenen OP. Dein Bericht liest sich sehr positiv und lässt auf eine schnelle Genesung hoffen.
Meine OP (offen) ist jetzt genau 1 Jahr her und es geht mir (bis auf noch vorhandener ED) sehr gut. Auch alle bisherigen Nachuntersuchungen sind im grünen Bereich.

Wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute und werde deinen weiteren Genesungsweg mit verfolgen

BG
Berema

----------


## martcu

Hallo Ulli,  auch von mir alles Gute. Ich war letzte Woche zur ersten Untersuchung nach der OP bei meinem Urologen und habe ihm dann auch gleich meine errechneten Werte aus dem Nomogramm mitgeteilt. Er hat diese dann freundlich lächelnd zur Kenntnis genommen. Viele Grüße

----------


## Ulli68

Danke euch allen für die Anmerkungen.
Und wie immer gilt "erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt"
Ich werde weiterhin Rückmeldung zum Verlauf und vor allem zum ersten Gespräch mit dem Uro am 09.12 geben. 
Bis dahin
VG
Ulli

----------

